# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  ΤΕΣΤ IQ....:p

## Adzik

http://paroutsas.jmc.gr/iqtest/classic.htm

ενα κουραστικο τεστ IQ της ΜΕΝΣΑ...αλλα ωραιο...μην στεναχωρηθητε αν δεν απαντησετε σε ολες... κανενας δεν μπορει....χεχε....

----------


## iwanna25

χμμμ τα iq test θεωρούνται από διαφορους ειδικους ψιλοακυρα γιατι η επιδοση μας σε αυτα είναι συναρτηση πολλων παραγόντων όπως το αν είμαστε αρκετα ξεκουραστοι οταν κανουμε τα τεστ,αν είμαστε ευδιαθετοι κλπ κλπ...
πχ. διαφορετικο αποτελεσμα θα σου βγαλει αν κανεις το τεστ οταν εισαι στα up σου και διαφορετικο όταν εισαι στα down σου...για αυτο δεν τα πολυεμπιστευομαι Αντα μου :)

----------


## Adzik

ενοειτε ιωαννα μου....κι εγω απο περιεργεια....ετσι για πλακα....

----------


## τι-ποτέ

μου έκαναν κ μένα τεστ άικιού και βγήκε ραδικιού:
ότι δεν θα μπορούσα να σπουδάσω... τελικά, μάλλον δεν είχε σημασία, εκείνο το τεστ, που με έκανε περίγελο σε όλα τα παιδιά του σχολείου, 3η λυκείου...
πάντως έχω πάντα μεγάλη περιέργεια για τα τεστ αυτά. οι ειδικοί, για να τα φτιάχνουν, σημαίνει ότι τα εμπιστεύονται. έτσι είναι;
ίσως για μερικούς ανθρώπους να μην ισχύουν τα ίδια πράγματα...
τα λέω όλα αυτά γιατί δεν τολμάω να πιστέψω ποσο χαζή είμαι, ή γιατί πιστεύω πως είμαι όντως έξυπνη;
το θέμα είναι και τι θα πει εξυπνάδα...

την καλησπέρα μου

----------


## Adzik

σιγουρα καλη μου δεν ισχυουν για ολους.... τιποτα στην ζωη δεν ισχυει για ολους.. και το θεωρω απαραδεκτο να γινονται τετοια τεστ σε σχολεια....

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Μια και το αναφέραμε...Εγώ με τα τεστ IQ τα πήγαινα πολύ καλά...

Εκεί που φαντάζομαι ότι υστερώ είναι το ΕQ (για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν είναι \"συναισθηματική νοημοσύνη\")

----------


## τι-ποτέ

υπάρχουν τέτοια τεστ; δεν το ήξερα.
μπορούμε να δούμε κανένα;

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Φυσικά και υπάρχουν τεστ ψυχομετρίας.

Εγώ στα αρχεία μου έχω κάποια. Τα ανακάλυψα κάποτε στο internet αλλά δεν θέλω να τα δημοσιεύσω γιατί δεν γνωρίζω την πηγή τους.

----------


## alexandros3

> _Originally posted by Μιχάλης_
> Φυσικά και υπάρχουν τεστ ψυχομετρίας.
> 
> Εγώ στα αρχεία μου έχω κάποια. Τα ανακάλυψα κάποτε στο internet αλλά δεν θέλω να τα δημοσιεύσω γιατί δεν γνωρίζω την πηγή τους.


Δεν πειράζει Μιχάλη. Βάλτα και βάζεις και την επισήμανση ότι είναι αγνώστου πηγής. Κι ο καθένας κρίνει.

----------


## Adzik

τεστ 
http://www.sxeseis.gr/quiz.php?qid=58 ................

----------


## iwanna25

> _Originally posted by τι-ποτέ_
> μου έκαναν κ μένα τεστ άικιού και βγήκε ραδικιού:
> .................................................. ........................................
> τα λέω όλα αυτά γιατί δεν τολμάω να πιστέψω ποσο χαζή είμαι, ή γιατί πιστεύω πως είμαι όντως έξυπνη;
> το θέμα είναι και τι θα πει εξυπνάδα...
> την καλησπέρα μου


μα είσαι όντως έξυπνη Ελένη και το ξέρεις αυτό!φενεται από τον τρόπο που διατυπώνεις τις σκέψεις σου,από το χιούμορ σου,από πολλά!την καλημέρα μου καλή μου!

----------


## Adzik

http://www.comoutos.gr/skill_test_gr.htm τεστ επιδεξιοτητας....

----------


## keep_walking

http://www.agingresearch.org/brainhealth/register.cfm

brain health free cognition test

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Μιχάλης_
> Μια και το αναφέραμε...Εγώ με τα τεστ IQ τα πήγαινα πολύ καλά...
> 
> Εκεί που φαντάζομαι ότι υστερώ είναι το ΕQ (για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν είναι \"συναισθηματική νοημοσύνη\")


καλέ γιατί πιστεύεις ότι υστερείς στη συναισθηματική νοημοσύνη;Εγώ πάντως που έκανα το ρέηβεν ένα τεστάκι για την αντίληψη του χώρου αλλά και ενδεικτικό σχετικά της ευφυίας τα πήγα πολύ καλά.Και εδώ προσπάθησα αλλά βαρέθηκα για την ώρα.Το μείον μου είναι ότι μου παίρνει πολύ χρόνο.....Δεν θα με έλεγα εύστροφη λοιπόν....Μπράβο σε αυτούς που απάντησαν καλά.Πάντα εκτιμούσα την εξυπνάδα...Απάντησα στις 26 από τις οποίες οι 21 ήταν σωστές..Μπουχού.....Η πλάκα είναι ότι πατάω τελείωσα και μου έβγαλε ότι το μυαλό μου ανήκει στο 4% του υπολειπόμενου γιατί έπιασε και τις 90 ερωτήσεις.Βγήκα διανοητικά καθυστερημένη...Νομίζω πάντως ότι τα τεστάκια εκτός από εξυπνάδα θέλουν και λίγη φαντασία.Κι έπειτα άλλη λογική έχει ο ένας άλλη ο άλλος.Μου γράφει το αυτοκίνητο είναι για το ρόδα ότι και το άλογο...... και όλα ταίριαζαν σχεδόν...Κότσαρα μια ουρά,μια άμαξα μετά και μετά το πόδι για να πιαστώ σωστή.Χεχε.Συγνώμη αλλά εγώ το πήρα ως χαρακτηριστικό του αλόγου.Πόδι έχει κι ο άνθρωπος.Σόρυ μαντεμουαζέλς....

----------


## Kassi

Πάντα εντυπωσιαζόμουν από άτομα με ιδιαίτερες ή παραπάνω δυνατότητες.Για παράδειγμα χτες είχα πάει να παίξω ένα ηλεκτρονικό παιχνίδι με έναν φίλο μου.Ήταν μνήμης.Ας παίξουμε μου λέει αυτό γιατί μου αρέσουν αυτά τα παιχνίδια...Το παιδί είχε φωτογραφική μνήμη άριστη...Τα έβρισκε τα κρυμμένα ζευγάρια σε δευτερόλεπτα....Σου έδειχνε εικόνες ανά δύο όμοιες αλλά διάσπαρτες για 7 δεύτερα και ούτε και έπρεπε να ταιριάξεις τα κρυμμένα ζευγάρια.Εδώ μιλάμε ότι υπάρχουν άτομα που \\ θυμούνται ακριβώς τη σειρά μιας τράπουλας ενώ την έχουν δει μία φορά.Είναι τρέλα....Και όμως δεν γυαλίζει το μάτι τους ούτε είναι Γιούρι Γκέλερ......Απλά λέει ότι έχουν πιο ανεπτυγμένη από εμάς μνήμη.....Λοιπόν Μιχάλη θα έλεγες ότι είσαι παιδί με ανεπτυγμένη ευφυία;

----------

